# SVS versus Klipsch



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I was wondering about SVS's 10inch subs. How do they compare to a 12 like the Klipsch rw-12d? I have also been looking into building my own sub...would it be better to construct my own? go with SVS? or stay with my Klipsch?...my budget is $600


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS is in a league all on its own. its like comparing an apple to and orange, SVS builds everything from scratch and for the money there is not much that can touch them. comparing a 10" to a 12" is not really what you want to do as there is a larger surface area in a 12" sub but SVS uses long excursion drivers and this gives them some advantage.
For $600 you should be looking at the SVS PB12 NSD it has an even lower frequency response at 18Hz compared to the 21Hz of the Klipsch.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

acommonsoul said:


> I was wondering about SVS's 10inch subs. How do they compare to a 12 like the Klipsch rw-12d? I have also been looking into building my own sub...would it be better to construct my own? go with SVS? or stay with my Klipsch?...


Is the Klipsch you have the rw-12d you mentioned? If so, are you unhappy with its performance? Is there a weadness you hope to overcome? What size room do you have?

I'd hate for you to change to another sub only to find whatever motivated you to do so is not resolved.

I also considered DIY. After doing some research, I decided it would be a fun project, but good tools, good building techniques and a fair amount of time is necessary to achieve good results. I also concluded that I wouldn't save much or any money at the price/performance level I was aiming at. Since I was doing all the work to create a home theater out of an unfinished space, I decided to buy an SVS PB12-NSD.

I'm not familiar with the sound quality of the Klipsch, but I've read of some who have gone from lesser subs with plenty of "boom" to SVS subs and been initially disappointed. I certainly found it different sounding from my 22 year old Infinity 10" servo sub. What I thought was "punch" from the Infinity was actually more of a one note honk. You could pretty much throw the Infinity anywhere and it sounded the same.

Not so with the SVS. It took more time and experimentation to place and adjust. Once dialed in, though, the reward was incredible deep smooth bass.

Doug


----------

